# Dissolving all pgms with HCL and chlorine?



## Slaughlin79 (Oct 6, 2019)

I came a cross this while trying to find out if Rh has a reaction similar to pt and pd when in presence of hydrogen peroxide, and while I didn’t find my answer I did find something interesting.

As anyone who has worked with it, rh is a very hard metal to get to go into solution unless you have the right homemade or professional equipment which in guessing is extremely expensive, but this article that I read makes it sound like it’s very possible to be able to put all pgm’s into solution with HCl and chlorine if the metals are alloyed with aluminum metal. Curious to what you guys and gals think about that?

Here’s a picture the paragraph and a link to webpage
https://www.britannica.com/science/platinum-group


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 6, 2019)

Unfortunately, rhodium chloride is forming insoluble layer


----------



## Lou (Oct 6, 2019)

In a finely divided state, Ir and Rh will dissolve.


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 6, 2019)

Agreed. According to description the nano scale is not confirmed, hence I assume not complete Rh recovery without SO4= ions. In the case of iridium even SO4= presence will not work, unless, as you said Lou very minute particles are involved. Hence when recovering Rh, I always add and recommend H2SO4 addition. In the case of iridium, I had positive results with SO5= (oxone)


----------

